# Bigfoot hunting with hog dogs



## Heartstarter (Jul 5, 2011)

Alright guys this has been bugging the bejeebers out of me. I just saw the show about bigfoot sightings in North Georgia and apparently the area is a hotbed of bigfoot sightings. These "research" teams have been "chasing" these critters for over 20 yrs in some instances. This is my thinking..(bear in mind that Im not saying I think they do or dont exist) IF your serious about catching one of them, why would you not recruit the help of some good dog men, or hog hunters? Im not a hog hunter but I know some good ones, with some unbelieveable dogs and Ive hunted all my life, so far anyway. IF these things exist there is NO WAY a good dog wont chase him and catch him. Ive seen some catch dogs that would climb his leg and do the willie two step on top of his head for crying out loud! I know this seems silly but its always driven me nuts how these guys devote so much time to this but Ive never seen one yet do anything that I would do personally to catch one, or at least catch up to one to document its existance> So my question is this, to all you hogheads. Do you guys think your dogs would give chase to a bigfoot assuming they exist? Come on guys, humor me!


----------



## j_seph (Jul 5, 2011)

No way to train em on Sasquatch scent.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 5, 2011)

Mine would. But why not just set out a chocolate bar so the curious beast comes in for a snack 

He'll smash a hog too, so why not a bigfoot? I reckon he'd have to see him first though.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish I could get government funding for dogging hogs


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> I wish I could get government funding for dogging hogs



No you don't Jester. All your dogs would be standing around watching one do the work.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 5, 2011)

And then feeling entitled to get funded for nothing.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 5, 2011)

They dont do it because they know the truth deep down inside and they dont wont to ruin there mystery by coming up empty handed again.


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Jul 5, 2011)

if there were a bigfoot around here.....it woulda been caught by now.....lol


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 6, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No you don't Jester. All your dogs would be standing around watching one do the work.



what do you mean...it's like that now...just not getting paid



TripleXBullies said:


> And then feeling entitled to get funded for nothing.


Entitlement and funding are two completely different things


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 8, 2011)

It was a joke. I was just going along with three with the joke about the dogs. Nothing personal.


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Jul 15, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> what do you mean...it's like that now...just not getting paid
> 
> 
> Entitlement and funding are two completely different things



Jester,,, You still hunting those wild hogs?????  You need to be careful.....  If it has a collar or its ears are notched then it ain't wild....  You are killing some farmer's herd off..


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> It was a joke. I was just going along with three with the joke about the dogs. Nothing personal.



i know...the joke is that I am neither entitled or funded



thedirtyshame40 said:


> Jester,,, You still hunting those wild hogs?????  You need to be careful.....  If it has a collar or its ears are notched then it ain't wild....  You are killing some farmer's herd off..



well.. all i can say to that is...I hope his name is on the collar so I can return it proper...and if it's only mark is a notch in it's ear...i gonna see what it tastes like


----------



## davis211 (Jul 15, 2011)

j_seph said:


> No way to train em on Sasquatch scent.




x2, no scent.  Show me a fresh track and I'll put Bonehead (avatar) on it.


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 15, 2011)

davis211 said:


> x2, no scent.  Show me a fresh track and I'll put Bonehead (avatar) on it.



 go get um Bonehead


----------



## thedirtyshame40 (Jul 16, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> i know...the joke is that I am neither entitled or funded
> 
> 
> 
> well.. all i can say to that is...I hope his name is on the collar so I can return it proper...and if it's only mark is a notch in it's ear...i gonna see what it tastes like



That ole country boy who owns those notched hogs will probably have some other ideas.....


----------



## hardwoodhallar (Jul 19, 2011)

Just set a bag of jacks link jerkey out u will get him (lol)


----------



## Jester896 (Jul 19, 2011)

thedirtyshame40 said:


> That ole country boy who owns those notched hogs will probably have some other ideas.....



that ole boy shoulda kept them penned up instead of letting them destroy his neighbor's stuff...that's not really a neighborly thing to do now is it?


----------



## cfishluver44 (Jul 23, 2011)

it would proably be a swamp ape, Fla animal are leaving and pushing into south, middle, and some times north ga. alligator and fla panther have been spotted in cherokee county. so it would make sense that swamp ape could be doing this as well. Skunk ape smell so bad that scares dogs away.


----------



## cfishluver44 (Jul 23, 2011)

also blood hounds track one in la, but the dog handler could not run fast enough thought the swamp to keep up.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Jul 29, 2011)

"Scarlet" The dog in my Avatar could have tracked one in a heartbeat if there was any scent and when she found it she would lick it to death.


----------

